# Picture for Book Cover



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 28, 2007)

Has anyone any ideas for a picture that I could put on the cover of my next book _A Conquered Kingdom: Biblical Civil Government_?


----------



## etexas (Dec 29, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Has anyone any ideas for a picture that I could put on the cover of my next book _A Conquered Kingdom: Biblical Civil Government_?


You can use my avatar my friend.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2007)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone any ideas for a picture that I could put on the cover of my next book _A Conquered Kingdom: Biblical Civil Government_?
> ...



Thanks, but no thanks brother.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 29, 2007)

With a title like that . . .

Either a campaign style pin with a photo of Rush (Rousas J. Rushdoony that is) with a luminescent halo around his head OR a red circle with a diagonally drawn red line through it (depending on the thesis of the book of course).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> With a title like that . . .
> 
> Either a campaign style pin with a photo of Rush (Rousas J. Rushdoony that is) with a luminescent halo around his head OR a red circle with a diagonally drawn red line through it (depending on the thesis of the book of course).



The former would fit the thesis of my book; but in my opinion Rush has enough books with his picture on it.


----------



## etexas (Dec 29, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



I thought it was a good idea!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 29, 2007)

Since the title is "A Conquered Kingdom," go with something like King Alfred's conquering pose.


----------



## etexas (Dec 29, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Since the title is "A Conquered Kingdom," go with something like King Alfred's conquering pose.



I stand like that sometimes.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the King Alfred picture a lot. Although I am a Republican!


----------



## etexas (Dec 29, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I like the King Alfred picture a lot. Although I am a Republican!


Alfred was a Democrat??????


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 30, 2007)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > I like the King Alfred picture a lot. Although I am a Republican!
> ...



I think what he means--I do'nt really know--is that he stands for representative, republican govt whereas Alfred was a monarch.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 30, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie;



> Has anyone any ideas for a picture that I could put on the cover of my next book _A Conquered Kingdom: Biblical Civil Government_?



Why not a picture of the world, or even a kingdom of people with the Ten Commandments or Bible verses written as a back drop or raised lettering over top of the picture?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 30, 2007)

I have searched for a picture of a king in which he is clearly submitting himself to the Word of God - but haven't seen anything good.


----------



## AV1611 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Josiah:*






http://www.biblepicturegallery.com/...ding the book of the Law before King J la.htm

*Hezekiah:*

Hezekiah: Hezekiah laying the letter of Sennacherib before the Lord


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 30, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



That's right Jacob.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 30, 2007)

BJClark said:


> Daniel Ritchie;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will look into it.


----------



## etexas (Dec 30, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


I knew what he meant...silly person...I just like to mess with him.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 30, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



I used to be that. I am now an anarcho-monarchist.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Spear Dane said:
> ...



You need to read Judges and 1 Samuel again.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 31, 2007)

Having a theonomy book with a cover depicting a guy in full battle array and a sword certainly does not allay my fears about the movement.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Having a theonomy book with a cover depicting a guy in full battle array and a sword certainly does not allay my fears about the movement.



Warfare is legitimate on just occasions. Besides, it has been repeatedly made clear that Theonomists do not want to spread the gospel with the sword.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, brother, agreed....but a guy in full battle gear might not get that message across too well. 

If theonomy is subject to all sorts of ignorant slanders - as it is claimed - and they don't desire to spread the Gospel by the sword, the why put a sword on the cover. 

Put Jesus washing someone's feet instead.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Yes, brother, agreed....but a guy in full battle gear might not get that message across too well.
> 
> If theonomy is subject to all sorts of ignorant slanders - as it is claimed - and they don't desire to spread the Gospel by the sword, the why put a sword on the cover.
> 
> Put Jesus washing someone's feet instead.



That would be a breach of the second commandment. Besides, the book is about civil government. However, as it turns out, I am not able to put anything on the front cover, and have decided just to put a picture of John Cotton on the back.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, God bless your efforts.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 1, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie;



> Put Jesus washing someone's feet instead.





> That would be a breach of the second commandment. Besides, the book is about civil government. However, as it turns out, I am not able to put anything on the front cover, and have decided just to put a picture of John Cotton on the back.



I'm sorry you can't put a picture on the cover (hmmm..the cover of the Rolling Stones) okay back to the topic...maybe you could use some of the suggestions for your NEXT book?

And re: the item above for a different book cover, maybe instead of a picture of Christ as it would be a breach of the second commandment, why not a picture of yourself washing the elders of your congregations feet, or the elders of your church washing the feet of various members of your congregation?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Well, God bless your efforts.



Thanks.


----------

